# Due Diligence - up to you!



## AngieM2

Just wanted to remind everyone that in all transactions, you are responsible for doing your own Due Diligence to make sure you are entering into a deal with all the facts necessary to make an informed decision.

In Real Estate it would be a good idea to check Craigslistings, MLS listings, call someone you know in the area, etc to get a read of the 'going price' for the type of land or house/land you are considering.

Just a word to the wise.

Angie


----------

